# Fish finder recommendation



## Creekchub (Aug 19, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a fish finder for a jet Jon boat? Also where to mount the transducer?
Thanks


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 24, 2020)

I have zippo knowledge of jet boats but I have been on one once! 

I would think you would pick the FF that has the features that you want for your water & fishing style. Not sure that having a jet vs a prop really would make a difference when it comes to sonar, imaging, & GPS features. 

I don't know if there are special considerations for mounting the transducer on a jet boat. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 25, 2020)

I mounted mine at the bottom of the transom. Nothing special about it.


----------



## marlattrr (May 13, 2021)

It shows you in the manual where to mount them. with prop its to the right of the prop looking at it from the back. With a jet prop i dont think its as critical.


----------



## redrum (Jun 1, 2021)

It’s hard to get side imaging to work from the transom. Especially if you have a tunnel. All those extra parts and plates block the view to both sides. One side works fine.

Forget getting sonar to work while on plane. Just mount it above the bottom of the hull and use it idling or trolling.

I have a Garmin echo map plus and really like their ActiveCaptain app. Wireless sync to your phone. I can mark waypoints on my phone off the water and sync them to my graph.


----------



## Drothgeb (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a Humminbird M360 bow mounted on a trolling motor mount, with the SI transducer mounted to it with a bracket I made. It’s only for slow speeds but, works very well. I have an additional high speed transducer mounted on the transom.


----------



## khatam95 (Jan 6, 2023)

7" with side imaging, 5" if you're just looking for down/2D. I am very happy with my HB Helix 7 Mega SI G3 - I hated my Lowrance Hook Reveal 7. If you get Lowrance, I highly recommend NOT getting any model with the tripleshot/splitshot transducers - they are underpowered. The 3 n 1 ducer and the HDI for just down/2d works great.


----------

